# Cambiar ancho de pistas por montón isis-ares



## cmontoya (Mar 28, 2012)

Hola amigos
Me pregunto como uno hace en ares (proteus)  para cambiar el tamaño de pistas por montón, me refiero a cambiar el tamaño de pistas  de un ares que ya esta hecho 
Gracias


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola,as clic derecho sobre la pista en esa ventana busca Change Trace Style y ahi elige el espesor de la pista desde t8 a t500 generalmente uso entre t25 y t50, espero te sirva la la sugerencia.


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 30, 2012)

Gracias por el comentario, pero lo que tu dices ya lo se hacer, y hay toca hacer pista por pista mi pregunta es si se pueden agrandar las pista todas ala ves no una por una


----------



## kiuzo (Ago 14, 2014)

hola. la unica forma que he encontrado de cambiar varias es:
primero verificar en que tamaño estan para saeber el nombre del track y despues editar ese track en la opcion tracks mode de proteus.
al dar click derecho sobre el track que se va a selecionar puedes darle tags instances y te selecciona todos los que estan con ese tipo de linea (pero por hay no deja cambiarlos todos)

despues de sabar cual es el que mas tiene y quieres cambiar le das por hay mismo edit, al cambiar el valor se cambian todas las pistas que esten con ese tipo de linea pero debes tener en cuenta que la pista ya queda cambiada.


----------



## sublime_0410 (Ago 14, 2014)

Debes buscar en el menú technology: design rules manager y seleccionar la pestaña net classes y seleccionar el tipo de pista ya sea "power" o "signal" en routing styles cambiando trace style(t30,t40 etc.)... te adjuto imagenes. espero y sea lo que buscas.


----------

